# How to support my buddy?



## WhatshouldIsay2013 (Jan 12, 2013)

My best friend and I met for some beers the other day and he informed me that he and his wife are starting the process of ending their marriage. We have been close friends for 20 years now and his kids are close to me, their "fake" uncle. 

During this conversation he showed a side of him that I hardly ever saw from him before, he was very reflective and sorry about the turbulent times in our friendship. 

My question to you all is, what should I expect and how should I support him during this time?

Is it just to listen and keep my opinions to myself?

Thanks


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> Listen till the point he asks you for your thoughts, then if you wish give them to him in a non judgmental way. Keep in mine there are always two side to the story.


100% agreed.
Do NOT take sides. just be a good listener.


----------



## tjsnfrd (Jan 25, 2013)

Youve known this man for 20 years....continue to be the friend youve always been. Be there for him as a supporter, and a listener, but steer clear of saying negative things about his wife. Now is not the time to openly voice your negative opinions about her...itll just make things harder for him emotionally, and you risk sounding like a jerk and losing your friend. Listen with an open mind and do what you can to help him through this situation. Take him out for some fun and get his mind off the bad!


----------

